# Sema 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So Sema is nearly here - if you are there then please post up pics here so all DW members can enjoy :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sema 2015????

Gonz.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

LAS VEGAS is just a bit too far for me, but pics would be interesting


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wish I was there 

Maybe one year


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Lost me


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

If you don't know what SEMA is, then check out AMMONYC


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey I need an eye test, thought it said senna :lol: sorry.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Autogeek for the photos


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

new from Microfibre madness


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

RUPES are launching 2 new tools this week at SEMA LHR 75E Mini, electric 12mm random orbital polisher and LHR 12E Duetto, 12mm sander / polisher. Also new microfibre pads. Details on www.bigfootrupes.com 
Prices and availability very soon.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So he came to Waxstock but here he is at Sema ( Renny Doyle)


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gas Monkey is there to


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## zeb (Aug 24, 2015)

Loving the typically understated american advertising.....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Battery operated Rupes !









Our mr britemax and Meghan from Autogeek


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nick from AutoGeek


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to these boys for the Pics


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

SEMA looks amazing!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Kash-Jnr said:


> SEMA looks amazing!


Trust me it is and its HUGE + you have Vegas alongside it :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Been reading blogs and press reports on this, some fabulous cars on display here, a massive event.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Been reading blogs and press reports on this, some fabulous cars on display here, a massive event.


It is indeed think NEC and X 5 !!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I think an official detailingworld staff outing is in order, purely to spread the word of course :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> I think an official detailingworld staff outing is in order, purely to spread the word of course :lol:


I need to check if my passport is up to date.


----------

